# WTB: Specialized Fuse



## Boricua007 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I'm looking to buy a Specialized Fuse year 2018-2020. I'm located in Raleigh NC.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boricua007 (Apr 24, 2021)

woodymorgany said:


> Hey man I have a for sale in good condition
> 
> $1294 shipped
> 
> ...


I pm'd you, thanks!


----------

